# New Blog Post



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2018)

jar546 submitted a new blog post

Forum Update July 2018

Continue reading the Original Blog Post.  or just read below:

Stardate July 2018
We have been cruising through the internet now almost 9 years without stopping. This October will be the anniversary of our launch. At this time the fuel probes are being depleted, down to 57 Sawhorses as of this morning. Rather than stop until we refuel, I would prefer to have inflight fueling to see if we could add more Sawhorses to our supply which will allow us to maintain course and even gain some speed.

Many of you have been enjoying the ride here on the Starship TBCF and we are happy to accommodate you as we know this journey is important to you. I am now asking those that have been traveling with us for years and those that recently docked to consider upgrading from free to the Sawhorse class which allows access to other parts of the mothership and gives you a greater sense of community.

Starship TBCF has been a great vehicle for thousands and thousands of people to help you get where you are going as we travel through this complicated maze of the black hole known as "construction codes." As we take on more passengers, however, it is a greater strain on our fuel so the time has come once again to ask you to pitch in and give us some fuel.

For those that have already paid for an upgrade to the Sawhorse cabin and have not been seated, please contact me via PM and let me know when you upgraded. Our communication lines with the Paypal transport vehicle was broken and has since been restored.

Please click on this link to be teleported to the account upgrade solarium where you can help to fuel the mothership:https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/account/upgrades

Thank you,

Captain Jerk


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2018)

Ok people time to step up!!!


Please support this faboulous site!!!!


----------



## classicT (Jul 19, 2018)

Upgrade to sawhorse completed. Thank you to all the members of this forum.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2018)

Ty J. said:


> Upgrade to sawhorse completed. Thank you to all the members of this forum.



Thank you!


----------



## VillageInspector (Aug 1, 2018)

I would love to as I have in the past however due to ongoing issues with PayPal I no longer use that service. I have stated in the past that you need a link where one can simply click on it and make a payment from a debit or credit card.

Thank you


----------



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2018)

Paypal is the only provider that works with our platform software.  I wish I had an alternative.

On another note, I have used Paypal since its inception without issues.  Recently I did have a minor issue with a charge that was not mine and they immediately removed it when I called them.  I have not experienced the issues that others have and I have been with them since the beginning.


----------



## north star (Aug 1, 2018)

*& = &*

VillageInspector,

Are you 100% locked in to paying by a Credit
or Debit Card ?.......Payment by use of the U.S.
Postal Service has worked for me on multiple
occasions.

Please send Jeff a P.M. and discuss other payment
options.

Thanks for your support as a Sawhorse !

*& = &*


----------



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2018)

VillageInspector said:


> I would love to as I have in the past however due to ongoing issues with PayPal I no longer use that service. I have stated in the past that you need a link where one can simply click on it and make a payment from a debit or credit card.
> 
> Thank you



If you need another method, such as check via snailmail, we can handle that too.


----------



## jwilly3879 (Aug 2, 2018)

Why does the stay logged in feature not working?


----------



## VillageInspector (Aug 2, 2018)

jar546 said:


> If you need another method, such as check via snailmail, we can handle that too.


If you provide me with an address I can send an e check which typically arrives in 5 to 7 days.

Thank you


----------

